# Mau tempo em Espanha já fez uma vítima mortal



## rbsmr (24 Jan 2009 às 00:12)

23.01.2009 - 21h10 PÚBLICO
Os ventos fortes que estão a assolar Espanha, com velocidades a chegar aos 150 quilómetros por hora, causaram a queda de um muro, em Barcelona, que acabou por vitimar uma mulher.

A vítima caminhava por uma rua de Barcelona quando um muro de cerca de dois metros e meio de altura não resistiu às rajadas de vento, tendo-lhe caído parcialmente em cima.

Amanhã a situação pode piorar, com ventos a poderem atingir os 160 quilómetros por hora.

A direcção geral da Protecção Civil espanhola emitiu um alerta para todas as 15 comunidades espanholas, especialmente para o litoral cantábrico, após a divulgação das previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia espanhol.

No País Basco espera-se, nas próximas horas, a formação de ondas até 12 metros de altura e o governo autonómico já activou todos os planos de emergência e de protecção civil para enfrentar as condições climatéricas adversas.

As comunidades de Andaluzia, Aragão, Cantábria, Castilha-La Mancha, Castilha e León, Catalunha, Madrid, Navarra, Comunidade Valenciana, Galiza, Ilhas Baleares, La Rioja, País Basco, Astúrias e Murcia estão em alerta. Na Galiza, as cidades de Lugo e Corunha estão em alerta vermelho (risco extremo).


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 00:19)

Esperemos não ver mais más noticias...O temporal ter chegado no seu pico durante a noite pode ajudar a não termos noticias de muitas vitimas.Veremos amanha as imagens do Norte de Espanha e de França falando em França temo que o pior se veja em França


----------

